# HOW MANY CALS AND PROTEIN A DAY



## robbo24 (Dec 3, 2009)

HOW MANY CALS AND PROTEIN SHOULD I EAT AND DRINK A DAY (ECT). :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

IT DEPENDS ON THINGS LIKE AGE WEIGHT AMOUNT OF MUSCLE HOW YOU REACT TO CARBS HOW MUCH EXERCISE YOU DO DAILY AND SO ON


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## robbo24 (Dec 3, 2009)

HI IM 28 AND 15 STONE 6.1" I GO TO THE GYM 5 DAYS A WEEK .??


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

WHATS YOUR DIET LIKE RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

CHRIST IT'S LOUD IN THIS THREAD!


----------



## robbo24 (Dec 3, 2009)

IV CUT OUT ALL THE GRAP AND STARTED EATING LOADS OF RICE TUNA BEEF CHICKEN AND VEG ect. and drinking 120g of protein aday.?/


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Wee G said:


> CHRIST IT'S LOUD IN THIS THREAD!


ITS THE INTERNET CONNECTION MATE ITS NOT TOO STRONG IN THIS THREAD HENCE ALL THE SHOUTING

OUT LINE YOUR DIET AS IN MEAL 1 ..... MEAL 2..... IF YOU CANT FOLLOW A DIET YOU HAVE MADE 6 OUT OF 7 DAYS OF THE WEEK THERE IS NO CHANCE YOU CAN FOLLOW A DIET ANY ONE ELSE HAS MADE


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

WHAT ?

SPEAK UP!

AS ABOVE - WRITE YER DIET FIRST.

WHAT DID YOU EAT TODAY?


----------



## robbo24 (Dec 3, 2009)

ok thanks m8


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

At your weight I would aim for around 320g protein, 425g carbs, 105g fats a day & shoot for around 4250 calories.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Brandl said:


> At your weight I would aim for around 320g protein, 425g carbs, 105g fats a day & shoot for around 4250 calories.


Why so much protein? That's more than i consume....


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Con said:


> Why so much protein? That's more than i consume....


Protein based on 1.5g per pound of bodyweight, carbs 2-3g per pound of bodyweight & fats 20% of total daily calorie intake. All are approxmate figures & have been rounded off to the nearest figure.

How much protein do you aim for a day?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Brandl said:


> Protein based on 1.5g per pound of bodyweight, carbs 2-3g per pound of bodyweight & fats 20% of total daily calorie intake. All are approxmate figures & have been rounded off to the nearest figure.
> 
> How much protein do you aim for a day?


1.5 grams based on lean tissue/fat free weight only which is right at 200lb for me, this is while using PED's. If i am training completely naturally it will be 1 gram per lb of lean tissue....


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Con said:


> 1.5 grams based on lean tissue/fat free weight only which is right at 200lb for me, this is while using PED's. If i am training completely naturally it will be 1 gram per lb of lean tissue....


I'm training naturally, do you think it would be in my interest to drop it down to 1g per. . . ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Brandl said:


> I'm training naturally, do you think it would be in my interest to drop it down to 1g per. . . ?


Yes i do.

Read what Layne Norton has written on the subject.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Con said:


> Yes i do.
> 
> Read what Layne Norton has written on the subject.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Brandl said:


> I'm training naturally, do you think it would be in my interest to drop it down to 1g per. . . ?


no i dont,but i know con and i see things a little differently,if anything i would have said you will put yourself at more of a disadvantage to lower the protein count so much when natty.

Would rather have too much than too little.....


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

weeman said:


> no i dont,but i know con and i see things a little differently,if anything i would have said you will put yourself at more of a disadvantage to lower the protein count so much when natty.
> 
> Would rather have too much than too little.....


And here we go again.................................. :lol: :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i know,exciting isnt it:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

the magic of this is i have put everyone else on block,so as i read it,i am right and everyone else is wrong:thumbup1:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

You should keep an auto answer on file, will save time over the coming years


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

weeman said:


> i know,exciting isnt it:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> *
> the magic of this is i have put everyone else on block,so as i read it,i am right and everyone else is wrong:thumbup1:*
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

robbo24 said:


> HOW MANY CALS AND PROTEIN SHOULD I EAT AND DRINK A DAY (ECT). :tongue:


*ENOUGH TO GROW.*


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

weeman said:


> no i dont,but i know con and i see things a little differently,if anything i would have said you will put yourself at more of a disadvantage to lower the protein count so much when natty.
> 
> Would rather have too much than too little.....


I am not even going to get started or i will be here all night:laugh:

But seriously Brandl i am right Weeman has no clue:whistling:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i'm sorry i cant appear to see your post con,but i assume your probably backing me up and sayng how right i am,thanks bro,you know i love you. :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

weeman said:


> i'm sorry i cant appear to see your post con,but i assume your probably backing me up and sayng how right i am,thanks bro,you know i love you. :lol:


Yep weeman is the man!!!!!!

with severe mental problems best humor his lunacy and delussians so he doesn't end up in the bath tub with a razor while listening to Celion Dion mumbling about huge protein intakes


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Con said:


> Yep weeman is the man!!!!!!
> 
> *with severe mental problems best humor his lunacy and delussians so he doesn't end up in the bath tub with a razor while listening to Celion Dion mumbling about huge protein intakes*


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

you have a hidden camera set up in my house somehow dont you?how the fuk else would you know that,i mean thats just too acurate a guess.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2009)

Con said:


> If i am training completely naturally it will be 1 gram per lb of lean tissue....


Nice to have that recipe confirmed by such a distinguished authority as Con, as that is what I have been aiming for, despite haranguing by RS007 and others who say it is FAR TOO LOW :whistling: This one clearly goes on and on this board :laugh:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Davesky said:


> Nice to have that recipe confirmed by such a distinguished authority as Con,altho he is ACTUALLY Superman and ultimately his opinion means nothing on this subject fact due to his alien genetics for building slabs of muscle,luckily due to much haranguing by RS007 and his ever present shadow WEEMAN who say it is FAR TOO LOW i have now realised that they are actually right in the first place,on not only this subject matter but anything else they decide to debate about on this board,especially mens underwear debates (hotpants or thong on a leg night,which is best) :laugh:


Mate thats being a bit ignorant to Con,just because the bro's home planet got destroyed and has left him having to be a hero amongst mortals,his opinion still counts for something,fair enough not a lot (as you can tell because he's wrong) but it does mean something. 

i got your back Con,mofo was tryin to diss your shizzle there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2009)

weeman said:


> Mate thats being a bit ignorant to Con,just because the bro's home planet got destroyed and has left him having to be a hero amongst mortals,his opinion still counts for something,fair enough not a lot (as you can tell because he's wrong) but it does mean something.
> 
> i got your back Con,mofo was tryin to diss your shizzle there.


LMAO!!!!

But seriously eat what you wish and when you wish BUT in my opinion and thats only my opinion mind you! I would go with 1 gram of protein 1 gram of carb .5 gram of fat per lean pound of body weight.

Now you are thinking WTF thats no food at all i will waste away. Well take a hard fvcking look in the mirror, do you see lean defined muscles or do you see a lot of skin and fat with some muscle underneath?

Try eating like this once your MUSCLE gains stop up your calories slightly in the form of a little more fat and carb.

An efficient healthy body will gain muscle and lose fat at the same time but until you are lean and i am meaning sub 10% you will see very little happen unless you "bulk" and gain fat with it starting a never ending cycle of shame.

Get to the point where you can take off your shirt with pride and then build on top of this. Bodybuilding is about looking good not a piece of ****.


----------

